# Marvel-Schebler 683 carb



## bossgator (Sep 9, 2010)

Funny how the more you poke around on the tractor the more information you find. I have a broken spring on the, I guess throttle body of this MS 683 carb. On the one side is the broken spring on the other side is a brass cover that happened to have the model #(go figure) I took the two screws out of the butterfly inside the body and tried to slide the shaft out. It's not coming, does anyone have any insight into how to pull this off so I can replace the spring? Is there a trick?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I ferget how but I know you have to take the butterfly off the shaft first out through the throat Good Luck


----------



## bossgator (Sep 9, 2010)

*MF-35 Up and running*

To everyone who helped me trouble shoot and get my MF-35 back up and running thanks. The main culprit with the carb ended up being a busted choke spring, I still don't have the choke working 100%, but it's close enough to mow. Now onto changing the fluids, whats the best fluid to use in the hydraulic on these old machines? I read somewhere that it takes about 8 Gallons to drain and replace is that right? The manuals are much for showing capacities.

Thanks again 
BG


----------

